# Need help selecting food brand



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

I am heading out to the market this evening to grab my new comer, ten weeks old, some food.
Available in market are
Nutra puppy by diamond
High prairie puppy by totw
Maxi starter by royal canin
Smartheart
I have narrowed down the choice to either royal canin or totw.
Totw seemed better to me out of the two but i just want to be sure which one to get so i dont mess up with my puppy's diet (which should be balanced).
Tried searching forums for omparison between the two but i did not get any satisfactory answer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats on your new pup! 
My boy has only been on totw, love it. He has grown beautifully, soft coat, white teeth, clear eyes.
Of few of my friends also have their pups on totw. Def worth the price. My girl had tummy troubles when we got her, when I switched her over she never had a problem again.
My boy turned one last week and my girl is 1 1/2 and that's all I feed them.
Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

AngVi said:


> Congrats on your new pup!
> My boy has only been on totw, love it. He has grown beautifully, soft coat, white teeth, clear eyes.
> Of few of my friends also have their pups on totw. Def worth the price. My girl had tummy troubles when we got her, when I switched her over she never had a problem again.
> My boy turned one last week and my girl is 1 1/2 and that's all I feed them.
> ...


Thanks angvi.. I'll definitely try totw. Previously i have been giving dry kibble to my other dogs.. but recently i came across an article regarding hazards of giving it dry. Some folks recommended me to give soaked in water.. what do you suggest

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Best 4-Star Dry Puppy Foods

Raw Food for Dogs | Natural Healthy Dog Food | Barf World

What about Wellness Core Grain Free (for puppy)? I don't think there's a lot of good choices for wet from what I can tell.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree that TOTW is the best off your list. 

I feed kibble and soak it with warm water before feeding it, I started because Delgado was gulping his kibble and the water slows him down. Now both dogs prefer the kibble soaked


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

TOTW

I am currently trying to switch my puppy onto TOTW Pacific Stream puppy after failing with a different brand.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

FYI. If you decide to go with TOTW I noticed that it is cheaper to purchase on chewy.com than it was at my local pet store. I am not sure if it is still cheaper because I checked it out several months ago but it is certainly worth a look. I get Wellness and Canidae from the site and both are cheaper than in the store.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Isn't TOTW from Diamond Pet Foods? I'm not sure why this brand is being recommended but to each their own. 

Taste Of The Wild Dog Food Review | Dog Food Comparisons | Best Dog Food


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Maxx said:


> Isn't TOTW from Diamond Pet Foods? I'm not sure why this brand is being recommended but to each their own.
> 
> Taste Of The Wild Dog Food Review | Dog Food Comparisons | Best Dog Food


The OP is in Pakistan, so choices aren't the same as in North America. Off the list provided my belief is TOTW would be the best of the choices


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. The puppy is loving totw.. lets wait and see the physical outcome of the food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TattooedJadey (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a look at Which Dog Food.co.uk they have lots of real information about the facts and small print of dog food.

For our past GSD puppys we have used Pro Plan, but our recent addition, Arhcie, we have had him on Symply large breed puppy, which I have been happy with although the kibble is quite large for a puppy i think.
So he is now on Eden: Eden Multi-Meat and Fish Formula rated 5.0 out of 5! Which Dog Food the quality is unlike anything I have seen on the market. The meat content is very very high and you can use it from a pup right through to adult and it also comes in small kibble and large, Archie loves it and cant get enough of it so were both happy! 

x


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Bane has refused to eat totw after two bags.. He is bored of it.. He would rather eat a plastic bad than totw..
Now the next best food available are
Royal canin german shepherd puppy 30.
Royal canin puppy starter
Eukanuba puppy food chicken..
Which one shouldi give him this time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

Its kind of an emergency.. I dont know what to feed him next.. Both foods are rated 2 stars

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Is trying raw feasible? I used to think raw was hard to do...but the raw forum here has good info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alixalman (Sep 15, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> Is trying raw feasible? I used to think raw was hard to do...but the raw forum here has good info
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I cant cook.. Tough life routine.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

